# Cylinder Sleeves



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The engine has forged internals and the block/head will hold anything you can throw at it according to GM


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...don't know the exact answer to your question, but this comparison might shed some light on the answer:

LSJ 2.0L turbo engine = Aluminum block.
LUJ 1.4L turbo engine = Iron block.

..._last_ time I looked, Iron was _stronger_ than Aluminum (wink,wink).


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

And the LSJ's are handling over 400whp on stock block


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Glorious...granted a 1.4 ltr will never put up crazy numbers but a nice 14g turbo w/ a boost controller could put easily over 200 to the ground without too much lag time.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

what's different about the 2.0 as the 1.4? scaled down? scaled up? bored?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this GM publication has some interesting reading about the EcoTec family of engines: http://www.gmperformancedivision.com/content/pulse/54/ECOTEC_2.0L_LSJ_Chap_1&2.pdf

LUJ 1.4L turbo = 138 hp, MFI
LNF 2.0L turbo = 260 hp, DI (direct injection)

..."thanks" to *shawn672*


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

> The Time Attack Cobalt Engine is more stock
> than many would like to believe—yet made​almost 400 hp on a 140 hp shot of nitrous!


This makes me giggle to know our internals are stronger. more then 400hp? its possible..


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm curious to know what makes you think the 1.4T internals are the same as the Cobalt's? It was my understanding it was a completely new EcoTec powerplant. How do we know our internals are stronger?


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Iron block, forged internals bud


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

not to sound like a jerk, but that's not enough to say it can take the same (or more) hp/L, the same punishment.

it's no supra, it's no 2.3 H4.... or is it? is there anyone anywhere that is/has competed or tested higher HP output of the 1.4t? or is it all, "It's forged, yo"... so it's gotta be... don't assume too much. there's more to making a powerful engine than just metal.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

There have been a few letters from gm stating the 1.4 will handle whatever we throw at it. On mobile right now but ill find some sources when I get home


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

i look forward to that.


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> not to sound like a jerk, but that's not enough to say it can take the same (or more) hp/L, the same punishment.
> 
> it's no supra, it's no 2.3 H4.... or is it? is there anyone anywhere that is/has competed or tested higher HP output of the 1.4t? or is it all, "It's forged, yo"... so it's gotta be... don't assume too much. there's more to making a powerful engine than just metal.


ITS DEFINITELY NOT A SUPRA!!

Forged internals and an Iron block is all you need to know. This is not a Supra, this is not going put up crazy dyno numbers, and if it did your car would get its ass kicked on the street or at the track by a modestly improved mustang because you could read a 1000 page book while you waited for the turbo to spool.

To get the type of hp numbers that would require you to strengthen the internals would mean you would be a snail until 5000-5500 rpms. The engine simply doesn't have the output to wind up the larger turbos that would require stronger internals.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

you're still talking 150+ hp/L though... comparing it to the 260hp blown 2.0SS


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Knightslugger said:


> you're still talking 150+ hp/L though... comparing it to the 260hp blown 2.0SS


ZZP has already gotten 210hp and I have an email from them showing that. So that's 150hp/l right there and all they've done is a modest tune, o2 sensor mod and an intake

No I'm not saying it will handle 1,000hp like a supra, it won't be anywhere near that but I don't think 300-400whp is COMPLETELY out of range on a stock engine. It all comes down to someone testing the limits really until something breaks and then building up that part and going again


edit: Per ZZP, With an IC upgrade, 250 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

interesting.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Iron block and sleeved is pretty bullet proof especially if it has a girdle. There may even be enough meat in the liners for an overbore if people want to go that route. I've seen exhaust manifolds glowing red 1300-1500 degree's F. Some diesel truck tunes get a little hotter momentarily (most are iron block and sleeved as well). The output of tq on a diesel is very high and can take a beating with a long life span.


----------



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> ZZP has already gotten 210hp and I have an email from them showing that. So that's 150hp/l right there and all they've done is a modest tune, o2 sensor mod and an intake
> 
> No I'm not saying it will handle 1,000hp like a supra, it won't be anywhere near that but I don't think 300-400whp is COMPLETELY out of range on a stock engine. It all comes down to someone testing the limits really until something breaks and then building up that part and going again
> 
> ...


What he said


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the Chinese *Cruze-T*™ gets a 1.6L turbo engine producing 181 hp / 135kW:

1.6 Turbo Chevrolet Cruze – Sighted at long last

...look at the HP-per-Liter values for the 1.4L and 1.6L engines:

• 1.4LT -- 138 hp / 1.4L = 98.6 hp/liter (CR = 9.8:1)
• 1.6LT -- 181 hp / 1.6L = 113.1 hp/liter (CR = 8.8:1)

...that _sorta_ implies that a 1.4LT could (should?) produce ~158 hp if it was "tuned" to Chinese specifications?!?


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the Chinese *Cruze-T*™ gets a 1.6L turbo engine producing 181 hp / 135kW:
> 
> 1.6 Turbo Chevrolet Cruze – Sighted at long last
> 
> ...


i'm just not that into "coulda" "Shoulda" "might" "ought" or "maybe". if the 1.6 is exactly like the 1.4, with a bore/stroke job. then yeah. ok. but, show me the money... that's all i ask.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you from *Missouri* ("...show me...") too?

...ok, read the GM release text for yourself: http://media.gm.com/content/media/u...en/2010/July/0725_cruze/0725_cruze_powertrain

...specifically, these words might help you:

"The Ecotec 1.4L turbo features design solutions that give it world-class smoothness and durability, including: 


Low-mass hollow-frame cast iron block
Dual overhead camshafts with variable valve timing
Chain-driven cams
Roller-finger camshaft followers
Piston-cooling oil jets and integrated oil cooler
Variable-flow oil pump
Electronically controlled thermostat.
The 1.4L’s turbocharger is integrated within the exhaust manifold, for reduced weight and greater packaging flexibility. A reinforced crankshaft and stronger connecting rods are unique, delivering additional strength to support the engine’s pressurized power and torque over a wide rpm band. 


The engine also incorporates numerous mass-reducing features, including a cast iron block with a hollow frame structure, hollow-cast camshafts and a plastic intake manifold."


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

no offence, but KHI did the same thing two decades ago when they took a 454LTD motor, bored it out to 498cc and hot-rodded it, then stuffed it into a sportbike chassis. bigger displacement, stronger internals, whoa golly! this here's a ringer!

then later the rods bend, the crank snaps, head warps, bores are way out of round, bearings spin out of their bores, flywheels explode... being i work in the advertising industry, i've become quite numb to claims... i'm not from the great state of missery, (though i've been to fort lost in the woods only once in my life) but i do appreciate a good explanation of why backed up with facts.

BTW how do you get a hold of all these GM Technical press releases?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Knightslugger said:


> BTW how do you get a hold of all these GM Technical press releases?


"...*GOOGLE*™ is your friend..!"


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

How do i search for something if i don't know what i'm looking for?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...like that Ancestory TV-ad goes: _"...you don't have to know WHAT you're looking for, you've just got to START looking..."_

...actually, I just searched on numerous combinations of these words:

GM LUJ engine
GM LNF engine
GM LSJ engine
GM 1.4L turbo
GM ecoFLEX engine
GM Family Zero ... and GM Family 0
Opel ecoFLEX engine
Opel 1.4L turbo
Opel Family Zero
...etc.

...granted, you'll discard 99.9% of _everything_ that pops up, but _eventually_ you'll find something worth reading & saving.


P.S.--here's some _useful_ info on GM upgrades for the LNF engines: http://www.gmpartshouse.com/products/19212670-lnf-turbo-upgrade-kit.html


----------

